# Newbies here



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

nice mice  congrats on getting your new mice.


----------



## Gwerthfawr (Oct 12, 2009)

Lovey mice!

I like the Hereford one best I think!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the bottom two are the first generation of crossing abysinnian to exhibiton mice.The agouti has been mated to a sibling and it remains to be seen whether she produces any with rosettes in this next generation.I have her sister who littered a couple of days ago,time will tell .


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Ooo Herefords AND rosettes Kathy!! hehe I think i'm allowed to be jealous!! 

Willow xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

the second generation of aby's has produced two with rosettes in the litter.Clearly visible at around a week old as two flat circles towards the rear.Your agouti doe is exactly the same mating so you should get some as well  As the does mother was a chin they are all light agouti,darkish chin in colouration.Not sure what colour I will make mine when they are established a bit more.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Are those the sisters of my aby carriers Sarah? Getting so excited now, not long to go before I have some abyssinians here (all being well!)... PLease show us pictures!

Sarah xxx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

yes Sarah, Kathy and I have one each and you the others. I gave you the only other buck and kept his brother for me, which means we all have exactly the same breeding. I might make mine red....but then again....


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I have so many bits and bobs of mice experiments,I will get some photos done this weekend.


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Love the Hereford, the diamond markings are impressive!


----------

